# K2S04



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello. I have a 10 gallon that I have been dosing regularly. I have heard of people dosing K2S04 dry. About how much of dry ferts should be going into a 10 gallon? Is it easier to just mix up some liquid? If so, how much liquid to K2S04?


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

Nevermind. The Fertilator helped out great. My next question is can you overdose the sulphate part of the potassium?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Not that I am aware of, either K or SO4.
Generally KNO3 adds enough K, so you likely do not need K2SO4 dosing.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

But isnt sulphate a macro? How can I dose sulphate by itself w/o potassium?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Enough sulphur to supply aquatic plants comes in liquid fertilizers like Flourish. They don't need much, and I'd say it's definitely a micronutrient.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Mg SO4
CaSO4(less souble etc)
Na2 SO4

Etc.

Doesn't effect much as far as plants as long as there's enough and this is typically from the anions in the GH make up(like the Ca/Mg mixes I mentioned).
Well over 100ppm is fine.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

Ok cool. I also tested my water for gh today and found it to be 1. I dose magnesium, but I think the calcium I dose is in my flourish. I wonder will this be enough calcium to make my plants happy?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Unless you are getting stunted growth, I wouldn't worry about Ca.


----------

